
Top 5 Podcasts to expand your mind - yonishechter
https://medium.com/@yonishechter/top-5-podcasts-to-expand-your-mind-dea1f7cfdc30#.jf9ahcvmh
======
zeristor
BBC Radio 4 In Our Time:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl/episodes/downloads](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl/episodes/downloads)

Although the OP might have had a different idea about mind expansion...

